
Show HN: Gemini, A Modern LaTeX Poster Theme - anishathalye
https://www.anishathalye.com/2018/07/19/gemini-a-modern-beamerposter-theme/
======
anishathalye
Hi HN, author here.

I wanted to give a little bit of background on the motivation behind this
post. For a while, I've been making academic posters using PowerPoint,
Keynote, or Adobe Illustrator, and while it's possible to get a high-quality
result from these tools, I've always been frustrated by the amount of manual
effort required to do so: having to calculate positions of elements by hand,
manually laying out content, manually propagating style changes over the
iterative process of poster design...

For writing papers (and even homework assignments), I had switched to LaTeX a
long time ago, but for posters, I will still using these frustrating GUI-based
tools. The main reason was the lack of a modern-looking poster theme: there
were existing LaTeX poster templates and themes out there, but most of them
felt 20 years old.

A couple weeks ago, I had to design a number of posters for a conference, and
I finally decided to take the leap and force myself to use LaTeX to build a
poster. During the process, I ended up designing a poster theme that I liked,
and I've open-sourced the resulting theme, hoping that it'll help make LaTeX
and beamerposter slightly more accessible to people who want a modern and
stylish looking poster without spending a lot of time on reading the
beamerposter manual and working on design and aesthetics.

~~~
jclos
It looks great. You should consider putting it as a template on Overleaf.

~~~
anishathalye
That's a great idea -- I've submitted it to Overleaf.

